# Breakfast Fatty w/ Qview.



## new2que (Jul 6, 2010)

We were smoking all day for a pre-4th lake day, so my wife and I decided to try a breakfast fatty (from a recipe I saw on SMF of course!) to treat everyone to as they woke up. 

We purchased two 1# logs of sausage (one mild and one hot) and decided to stuff it with a scrambled egg, yellow/red pepper, and hashbrown medley.  We only had enough bacon to weave one, so we decided to weave the mild fatty.  It was my wife's first attempt at a weave, and I thought it came out great!

The first problem we ran into was when to prepare the filling.  Since we got up early we wanted to do it the night before and have them pre-rolled, but the thought of the eggs sitting overnight scared us a little, so we decided to do them fresh before we rolled the fatty.  the only problem with this was the hot filling made the sausage somewhat difficult to roll, but it came out pretty good. 

Our second problem I was already aware of from reading Fatty Posts... the bacon.  We decided to use the "broil it to finish it" method and stuck the weaved fatty in the broiler, it worked great.  I wish I had though to roll it over though, because the bottom was slightly less than crispy. 

enjoy the qview, I'd love any feedback.

Here it is unrolled with the hot filling (cheese was pre-mixed into the skillet)








Here is the shot of the two fatties on the smoker (they had some company)  to see the full smoke, go here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...es-sausages-and-10-ears-of-corn-lots-of-qview







Last but not least, the finished product.  We made some fresh biscuits and put a slice of fatty on them, it was a great breakfast.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jul 6, 2010)

Lookin' good!

I would say that you'd need to chill the ingredients a bit or put the sausage in the freezer for awhile to firm it up to make it easier to roll.

Also using cheap thin sliced bacon will make it easier to crisp up.


----------



## new2que (Jul 6, 2010)

indyadmin1974 said:


> Lookin' good!
> 
> I would say that you'd need to chill the ingredients a bit or put the sausage in the freezer for awhile to firm it up to make it easier to roll.
> 
> Also using cheap thin sliced bacon will make it easier to crisp up.


Two great ideas, especially the freezer, that would have solved the problem.

Thanks!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes your fatties look great and I think that the breakfast fattie is probably the most done in the great land of fatties. Yours look like they will be awesome too.


----------



## wildflower (Jul 7, 2010)

We only had enough bacon to weave one

WHAT KIND OF HOUSE ARE YOU RUNNING THERE  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





SOME POOR SOLE HAD TO DO WITH OUT BACON  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lets shape up and keep more BACON on hand at all times


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 7, 2010)

They look great and I'm sure it was a good breakfast !!!!!!


----------

